# Add a "Play from beginning" option



## Mystic1 (Sep 26, 2006)

It would certainly be more convenient if the play options for recorded programs included a "play from beginning" option when a show had previously been started.

I live in a house with multiple viewers (Wife, kids, etc). Sometimes they will start watching a show and later when I come to watch it, it's in the middle and the only way to restart (that I know of) is to FF to the end or RW to the beginning. Sometimes that's a real pain (in long show), or when I don't want to 'preview' what I'm about to watch....


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Press ->: (Skip to End) twice.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Or, if 30 second skip is on, hit RW then Advance it it'll jump back by tick mark. A couple of presses will do it.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

megazone said:


> Or, if 30 second skip is on, hit RW then Advance it it'll jump back by tick mark. A couple of presses will do it.


It will do that even if 30 second skip isn't on.


----------



## Mystic1 (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, that can work, but it's still a pain - especially if I'm trying NOT to see part of the show/game before watching it...


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Mystic1 said:


> yeah, that can work, but it's still a pain - especially if I'm trying NOT to see part of the show/game before watching it...


If you are really concerned about seeing something "early", you could always use the Save To Vcr option to play the show. It will start from the beginning that way. It essentially isn't any different than just playing the show. The only drawback is that you will have to give it RW/FF commands and such twice and it will yell at you the first time.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

mhalver said:


> It will do that even if 30 second skip isn't on.


I know, the point is that with 30SS on the previously suggested method doesn't work because it no longer jumps to the end.


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

This really is a needed feature. Especially if two people in your household watch recordings at different times. Fiancee will watch an episode, finish it, then hit tivo button to watch something else. Well, that program will be at say 58/60 minutes. So I want to watch it, I either have to risk spoilers and wait forever to rewind the damm thing or advance to the end with the hash mark-skipper, wait the additional 5-7 seconds for the delete prompt to come up, choose not delete, go back to now playing, select the show, then hit play. 

What a PITA! This is lunacy.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

My cable box DVR has this feature.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

nvaughan3 said:


> So I want to watch it, I either have to risk spoilers and wait forever to rewind the damm thing or advance to the end with the hash mark-skipper, wait the additional 5-7 seconds for the delete prompt to come up, choose not delete, go back to now playing, select the show, then hit play.


You don't have to use the "hash mark-skipper" with FF. It works fine with RW as well.

If you used it to skip back to the beginning then you wouldn't have to do the "don't delete, Now Playing List, play" routine.

(And of course, if you don't have 30 second skip turned on, you can just press advance twice while playing (not while in FF or RW) to get back to the beginning).


----------

